# Buying a car for $12,000. Worthwhile to get SUV for uberXL?



## SuperWagon (Mar 5, 2015)

I drive 30-40 hours/week in Chicago and got approved for a $12,000 auto loan. 

Wondering if there'd be a substantial difference in revenues if I go with an SUV for uberXL vs a fuel-efficient Civic or Accord for uberX. 

Thanks for any insight. Going to CarMax today.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

SuperWagon said:


> I drive 30-40 hours/week in Chicago and got approved for a $12,000 auto loan.
> 
> Wondering if there'd be a substantial difference in revenues if I go with an SUV for uberXL vs a fuel-efficient Civic or Accord for uberX.
> 
> Thanks for any insight. Going to CarMax today.


For regular UberX, they take 20%. For UberXL, the rates are slightly higher, but Uber takes ***** 28% *****.... And of course, you spend lots more in gas, unless you get a Mazda5. It's 4cyl, 3 rows of seating. Check with Uber if it qualifies for UberXL.

Good luck.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Toyota Highlander 4 cylinder is the most gas efficient for UberXL 

There's a lot of mix reviews whether UberXL will make anymore than UberX because of demand. Once a UberXL picks up a UberX, you maybe actually losing more money than UberX doing a UberX ride. 

I am doing UberX and going to start doing UberFamily, which is uberX fare + $10.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> Toyota Highlander 4 cylinder is the most gas efficient for UberXL
> 
> There's a lot of mix reviews whether UberXL will make anymore than UberX because of demand. Once a UberXL picks up a UberX, you maybe actually losing more money than UberX doing a UberX ride.
> 
> I am doing UberX and going to start doing UberFamily, which is uberX fare + $10.


I agree Highlander is great for MpG, but with a 12000 budget, he's not getting a decent one... It'll be high mileage, 3 owners and in need of a massive tune up.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I still don't know why anyone would take out an auto loan to drive uber.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I still don't know why anyone would take out an auto loan to drive uber.


I thought it was to lower the individual's credit score.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

If your good with the tool box go for hight miles

My average mileage at time of purchase is 120k( excellent cosmetics , one owner)

At that range cars are dirt cheap


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Absolutely worth it to do XL. I don't do X fares at all unless it is surging. Its so hard to go to X after doing XL, the commission is higher yes, the gas can be comparable if you get a decent MPG, & the payoff is there in the end.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> I agree Highlander is great for MpG, but with a 12000 budget, he's not getting a decent one... It'll be high mileage, 3 owners and in need of a massive tune up.


highlander in 2005-2007 uses the 2az-fe, which is the camry engine. They can reach 200,000 no problem, however, stay away from the hybrids, the hybrid components were pretty faulty on the highlander hybrids

if want to go with Minivan, i'd suggest to go with Odyssey, they are Honda engines and are known to reach 200,000 easily as well.

this is a nice honda odyessey ex: http://www.carfax.com/vehicles/5FNRL38437B417289-used-2007-honda-odyssey-ex--des-plaines
120,000 miles (still young!) 
no accident
service decently.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

or this:

http://www.carfax.com/vehicles/5FNRL38677B412470-used-2007-honda-odyssey-ex--arlington-heights

$11485
116,024 miles
most service done at Honda Dealership


----------



## SuperWagon (Mar 5, 2015)

Thx for the feedback. My loan was approved to $15,000. 

Debating now between a cheaper Civic (maybe $10,000) vs a more pricey Camry, Accord or possibly even Avalon. Might purchase car tomorrow.

I've seen some people say it's a bad idea to take out a car loan to buy a car for uber. Getting a good interest rate, but those posts are giving me cold feet. Wondering if I need to reconsider.

Thanks.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

SuperWagon said:


> Thx for the feedback. My loan was approved to $15,000.
> 
> Debating now between a cheaper Civic (maybe $10,000) vs a more pricey Camry, Accord or possibly even Avalon. Might purchase car tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Don't buy a car specifically for Uber. Just use your own. If it's safe enough to transport pax, it should be safe enough for your own family...right?

Personally, I keep newer model cars. Minimal maintenance and with the mileage deduction and expenses, it pays for itself. Just don't do Uber full time...it's not smart in most markets.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

SuperWagon said:


> I drive 30-40 hours/week in Chicago and got approved for a $12,000 auto loan.
> 
> Wondering if there'd be a substantial difference in revenues if I go with an SUV for uberXL vs a fuel-efficient Civic or Accord for uberX.
> 
> Thanks for any insight. Going to CarMax today.


I will not advise anyone to put your self under loan for the company, who doesn't give you any job security


----------



## mikatl55 (Jun 12, 2015)

Anyone who says UberXL profitabiliy is equal to or less than UberX needs to take another look at the numbers. The higher rates for XL more than offset the extra 8% plus higher fuel costs of a larger vehicle (within reason!).

The XL rates give you a better chance to make bigger $ if there is demand in your specific market. If there is low demand for UberXL and you want to drive full time, an XL vehicle at UberX rates is a money loser.

A good "value" vehicle for UberXL is the 2009 Saturn Outlook XR with reasonable miles...almost identical to GMC Acadia but 20-30% less because its a Saturn. Outlook is good dual-purpose option...daily driver plus UberXL. If you want a vehicle exclusively or UberXL, find the cheapest Toyota mini-van that qualifies.

Mike


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SuperWagon said:


> I drive 30-40 hours/week in Chicago and got approved for a $12,000 auto loan.
> 
> Wondering if there'd be a substantial difference in revenues if I go with an SUV for uberXL vs a fuel-efficient Civic or Accord for uberX.
> 
> Thanks for any insight. Going to CarMax today.


I would find a nice XL car that gets good mileage -- The Sienna, maybe ?

. Most SUVs dont, except the hybrids, and I imagine they are way expensive. My Suburban gets 15.7 mpg overall average.
But, at $4.30 per mile an 40 cents a minute, and $25 minimum fare with a $14 base fare, it's okay.
Also find one that can do Plus/Select, as well as XL, but avoid X trips. First, talk to XL drivers using this strategy in your city, and see how well they are doing. It's different in different cities. In my City, they do well, I'm told.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> For regular UberX, they take 20%. For UberXL, the rates are slightly higher, but Uber takes ***** 28% *****.... And of course, you spend lots more in gas, unless you get a Mazda5. It's 4cyl, 3 rows of seating. Check with Uber if it qualifies for UberXL.
> 
> Good luck.


I dont think the 5 does because it only seats 6... Don't get the SUV it drinks gas to bad. Get a Grand Caravan.. if you can find one with the 3.6 engine they are fairly good on gas. My wifes would do mid/upper 20s on the highway and normally stay at 20 or slightly above in the city. They seat 7 and have lots of room.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

SuperWagon said:


> Thx for the feedback. My loan was approved to $15,000.
> 
> Debating now between a cheaper Civic (maybe $10,000) vs a more pricey Camry, Accord or possibly even Avalon. Might purchase car tomorrow.
> 
> ...


If you are going to do Uber X get the cheapest car you can find that has good reliablity and meets uber standards.. DO NOT spent more than 5k on it.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

SuperWagon said:


> Thx for the feedback. My loan was approved to $15,000.
> Just curious what car you bought and how things are working out
> Debating now between a cheaper Civic (maybe $10,000) vs a more pricey Camry, Accord or possibly even Avalon. Might purchase car tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------

